# Emaciated Horse



## Stockhorsegal (Nov 14, 2012)

Do you still own your other horse? the best I can say to do is to look into the farms history, try to see what the deworming scheduled was (if there was one) and the same with the vaccination scheduled. If you can't find one that could enough to get a rescue group out there. when you went to the barn did you ever see any hay anywhere? as for your horse, if she's still skinny I would switch her to perhaps 25% alfalfa hay, and 75% timothy. that will help fatten her up, I need to go back to the deworming schedule simply because if she wasn't dewormed right she will most likely have trouble gaining weight. also, ask other farms near there about the farm, see what they know. If you here something over, and over again, it's probably got some fact in it


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Have you called the SPCA? or Animal control?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If the animal authorities will not interceded, personally, I would take pictures and send them to the press......like the local TV-they love stories like this, and that MAY get the actual animal welfare folks to do something. You could also try and contact local rescues who may know some of the local welfare folks as well as your local laws and how to get around them. Good luck!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Is Dakota still there? If somebody gets involved I think you will be charged for neglect for him too because he is your daughter's horse.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a feeling that Dakota never actually belonged to the daughter..I think Mr. Boyfriend let her "have him" while they were dating and she doesn't have a bill of sale or anythig actually connecting him to her, so I doubt you and your daughter will be charged for neglect for him.

But, I think the press is the way to go as well..as long as you're careful not to go to the point of slander/defamation of character, etc-as that can get you sued. If you have receipts or paid with checks to the farm owner's, make sure you keep those and kept track of them, along with boarding contracts (if you had one, which you should've...) if you were to recharged for neglect. Those receipts/checks will allow you to have proof that you did as you were suppose to for Dakota, the property owner's/barn managers/barn owner's on the other hand, did not do as was agreed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Call AC and get the media involved if you need to. These horses won't make it through winter if they're not fed properly.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, now you are on sticky ground. You could and the person who is supposed to be feedingyour horse could be charged for neglect because you saw it happening and didn't do anything about it. Move your horse to a better facility and get weight on him fast for winter (i just hope you dont have harsh winters..) and report the neglected horses. Good luck!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Casey, the OP has already moved the horse they own. Dakota's not really theirs, the daughter's BF just said he was while they were dating.


----------



## imhispunkin (Nov 13, 2012)

My horse has been moved as well as 2 of the others that went there with her. Dakota unfortunetly is still there. While he i was in my daughters care she was doing everything she could to get him to gain weight. He just wouldn't. We did worm him and he was UTD on his coggins. As for him being my daughters horse, the boyfriend I guess only let him be hers while they were dating. They did at times have hay. They would buy enough to feed for a day at a time, sometimes. My Lucy is back to her weight, she is in a pasture now and doing great. I just wish someone would get back to me. I am calling a rescue today and hopefully they can help these horses. These people have no business taking care of these horses...Thank you all for your responses!!!!!


----------



## Stockhorsegal (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd bring that up then, when you were there they would only buy hay for one day. that's dagerous because you don't know if it's from the same people or even the same type of hay.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Just out of curiousity, how long has your horse been at to the new place?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## imhispunkin (Nov 13, 2012)

Maverick101 said:


> Just out of curiousity, how long has your horse been at to the new place?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Lucy has been at the new place for a week now and is no longer depressed and has already gained weight.


----------



## imhispunkin (Nov 13, 2012)

Update, The man that is boarding my horse contacted a well known rescue in our area and they have gotten in contact with the right contacts in the area where these horses are....They are now being investigated.....So I pray for a good outcome for all these horses. They deserve their lives.


----------



## imhispunkin (Nov 13, 2012)

I finally found pics of Dakota...I am emailing them to the press...I am getting nowhere and he surely will not make it through winter. We haven't gotten anywhere with reporting them. So thank the Lord I found these pics finally. It makes me so sick. He is such a sweety.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if you want the horse, go offer them some $$ for him. Call the sherrif, spca , humane society, news papers, news stations.. keep copies of any paper work.
I hope you save this horse, and the others.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry but if I were you, I would park a trailer down the road take him during the night. If they can't feed him, they won't miss him! That's just un called for.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Definitely don't just take him that could get you in waaay more trouble then necessary. I agree go offer them some money and keep trying to contact anyone and everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Definitely don't just take him that could get you in waaay more trouble then necessary. I agree go offer them some money and keep trying to contact anyone and everyone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey didn't say it was the best choice ! Lol


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I wouldn't have even suggested it im not saying she would but some people would try it and not only could they be sued but lose the horse and all their hard work. Not a good choice at all unless you own the horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*k*



BarrelracingArabian said:


> I wouldn't have even suggested it im not saying she would but some people would try it and not only could they be sued but lose the horse and all their hard work. Not a good choice at all unless you own the horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You know how many horses are stolen a year? 99% of stolen horses arn't found. Their again i would not be able to forgive my self if i knew the horse died. And im sure shes not going to go steal the horse.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Advocating illegal activity on a public forum is not exactly wise (to say the least)


----------



## imhispunkin (Nov 13, 2012)

I wouldn't ever just go get Dakota....He is no longer my daughters horse....her and the boyfriend broke up and he didn't allow her to take him. I just want the horses saved and i'm not breaking laws to do that. I have contacted all the people suggested and am awaiting reply. I have also forwarded these pictures to the press. I have others that know what is going on there helping with this too. Thanks for your suggestions. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Stockhorsegal (Nov 14, 2012)

oh my god! how long has he been there now and how fat was he when he first went? he looks like a BCS of low 3 right now! if he get's to much lower they'll lose him


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

subbing, hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## imhispunkin (Nov 13, 2012)

Stockhorsegal said:


> oh my god! how long has he been there now and how fat was he when he first went? he looks like a BCS of low 3 right now! if he get's to much lower they'll lose him


He has been there about 5 months...When he got there you couldn't see any ribs or anything...He needed to gain a bit of weight at that time but now it is so sad....The last time I saw him it was a terrible sight and that was about 3 weeks ago. I am praying everyday that someone saves these horses...


----------

